# Werdet Ihr zur Role Play Convention nach Münster kommen?



## Flauwy (21. April 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, ob Ihr zur Role Play Convention kommen werdet. 

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team

p.s.: Die Ergebnisse der letzten Umfrage hört Ihr übrigens im buffedCast 83 (hier anhören)


----------



## Lhynn Alli-Aegwynn (21. April 2008)

Ich reise mit meinem Sohn (20) an, dem ich die WE-Karte und die Hotelübernachtung spendiere. Dann wandere ich nicht allein als Vertreterin einer Spielerminderheit (weiblich - alt^^)durch die online-Spiel-Halle und wenn ich ein Autogramm von Oskar und Marvin haben will, kann ich meinen Sohn vorschicken.


----------



## Screen (21. April 2008)

Ich würde nur zu gern kommen, nur leider wohne ich zu weit weg und habe erst ab nächsten monat mein fürherschein sowieo auto. Aber nächstes Jahr mussich hin, will endlich mal Buffed live sehen und ganz Laut "HUNTER ITEM" schreien...ich wünsch euch aber auch dieses jahr gaaaaanz viel Spaß dort.(Ohne mich*wheint*)
Aber nächstes jahr dann.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (21. April 2008)

ich würde gerne aber naja ich wohn leider bissl weit weg schade eig-.-
aber naja ich wünsch euch allen die dahin fahren ne menge spaß xDD


----------



## Mäuserich (21. April 2008)

Ich selber wohne in Münster also is ein Besuch sowieso Pflicht!

Nebenbei veranstalten wir da ein kleines Gildentreffen *unendlicher Spass!*


----------



## agolbur (21. April 2008)

Lhynn schrieb:


> Spielerminderheit (weiblich - alt^^)



lol^^

Najo ich werde da leider nicht hingehn da ich leider zu weit weg wohne. Wohne in Sachsen und war deshalb letztens auf der GC in Leipzig! ohhh man das ding war voll! deshalb geh ich da auch nicht mehr hin... da waren 4 messehallen und wenn man zu einer hingehen wollte musste man durch einen etwa 6m breiten gang. klingt an und für sich breit aber der war dermaßen mit Menschenmaßen gefüllt das man sich nur in eine Richtung bewegen durfte -.- das war ein spaß...

Ihr könnt auch 3 mal raten wer da den größten stand hatte! Najo Stand ist mal ein bisschen untertrieben sie hatten eine ganze wandseite!

Richtig Blizzard! sie waren mit warcraft und starcraft vertreten und es wurde ein Mega großer monitor aufgestellt auf dem sie gerade im Black Tempel waren und eben ein paar bosse geklatscht haben...

Leider konnte man trotzdem nichts sehen da einfach zu viele Menschen davor standen. (stand ca 20m -25m von dem ding entfernt)

Ach ja außerdem durfte man WOTLK anspielen... (10 minuten spielen!!!! leider musste man dafür 2-3 stunden in der warteschlange stehen... als ich gegangen bin waren da leute bei den 4-5 stunden)

Aka bei Blizz konnte man nichts wirklich erkennen also bin ich rüber zu WAR gelaufen und es war toll! zwar auch ca 50 leute davor aber da konnte man wenigstens ein bisschen was sehen^^ außerdem war der entwickler von WAR da und hat ein paar witze gerissen - war ganz lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

So das war mein Eindruck von der GC ... aber wie ich schon am anfang sagte: wohn leider zu weit weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



denke mal es wird bei der RPC auch entspannter als bei der GC, da nicht alle Spieleentwickler vertretten sind und halt nur Leute von der Rollenspielen.


PS: da gabs auch ein Arenatunier bei dem auch der Florian Dellé mitgemacht hat ^^ und direkt rausgeflogen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich fands witzig


----------



## Gamerhenne (21. April 2008)

ich hab mal für "zu weit weg gestimmt" , Fakt ist eher "ich hatten diesen Monat zuviele ungeplante Tierarztkosten" *G*
kommt dann aber auf dasselbe raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (21. April 2008)

Ich habe angeklickt:Ich würde mir dafür den rechten Arm rausreißen , da ich schon eine Karte besitze und ich zu 100% dahin möchte um mir den Buffed stand zu besuchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Woher ich die Karte habe.Naja durch ne Frage auf der Spielemesse Grubber.Die hätte jeder WoW Spieler beantworten können.


----------



## Goranos (21. April 2008)

Ich wohne in Münster und werde auf jeden Fall kommen!!
Ich denk mal ich komme am Samstag und ich werde mir definitiv mal den GOA-Stand angucken!( Vom buffed.de-Stand red ich gar nicht erst ^^) 
Die wollen nämlich 12 Pc´s mit Warhammer Online aufstellen! Ich freu mich schon!
MfG
 Goranos


----------



## RazZerrR (21. April 2008)

ich wohne zwar in bremen allerdings hab ich keine lust dorthin zui fahren naja bin auch erst 14..


----------



## Jamaican (21. April 2008)

Wie wärs mit: "Ich wohne leider zu weit weg, aber versuche irgendwie hinzukommen."


----------



## Darerus (21. April 2008)

Naja ich habe auch für zu weit weg gestimmt (wohne in Köln) fakt ist aber eher das jemand aus der Family geburtstag hat und naja wie das eben so ist wollen die mal wieder feiern naja und Geld ist atm auch knapp aber für nächstes Jahr werd ich mir den Termin frei halten

grüße
Dare


----------



## bagge93 (21. April 2008)

ich werde mit einem freund am samstag mit dem zug hinfahren (wohne in oldenburg da geht das super =D )
leider muss ich da dann aber abends schon wieder weg aber ich denke es lohnt sich dabei gewesen zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also man sieht sich dann am buffedstand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke und bye


----------



## Prometx (21. April 2008)

mist mist mist,ich wohne zu weit weg^^-->österreich.
kann nur hoffen das die nächste etwas näher ist.
mfg Prometx


----------



## ThomasO (21. April 2008)

Wie wär es mit der Antwort:

Wohne weit weg, stört aber nicht im Gegensatz zur Ebbe inner Kasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder

Wohne weit weg, kann aber nicht wegen Arbeit / bzw. keine Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloudanus (21. April 2008)

Servus

Ich würde sehr gerne zur RPC aber das ist zu weit weg von mir.
Und für ein Wochenende mit Hotel und so fehlt mir leider das Geld.
Vielleicht reichts mir ja zur GC dieses Jahr obwohl das noch weiter weg ist.

Allen viel Spass die hingehen.

Grüsse


Cloudy


----------



## Benedikt20 (21. April 2008)

Ich muss leider arbeiten das ist schade das ich nicht das wohne


----------



## Schneelilie (21. April 2008)

Habe "Nein, wohne zu weit weg" ausgewählt weil die Option "Nein, da hab ich schon was unglaublich mega geiles vor" fehllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf mich warten an dem Wochenende ein Drache, viele Untote, ein paar Götter, ein paar sehr mächtige Magier, die ich mit meinem Anfängerwissen als Lehrling der Arkanen Magie in den Wahnsinn treiben kann, andere Lehrlinge, Kämpfer, "Beschafer" (Diebe) und sonstige Wesen, die ich mit meiner Neutralität (Tja, Schweiz spielen und aus Fehlern anderer lernen ist toll) uuuund natürlich eine Flasche Met die nur für mich reserviert ist *grins*

Flöckchen, die an dem RPC-Wochenende auf einem Larp-Con ist und sich auf ihre Freunde freut *strahl*


----------



## airace (21. April 2008)

und es fehlt ich habe "nein keine zeit" aber ich vor schon dieses jahr zur GC und einmal gammes messe reicht xD


----------



## Aronja (21. April 2008)

Ich intressiere mich nicht für die Convention und habe daher keine lust mir sowas anzuschauen.


----------



## Sasquehama (22. April 2008)

Hab mich mal für "Zu weit weg" angemeldet... 
wäre ich an dem WE nicht schon total verplant, würde ich ja gern vorbeischauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (22. April 2008)

Interessieren würde mich das ganze schon mal, wiederum habe ich bisher keine eigenes Auto und mit dem Motorrad ist mir die Strecke noch zu weit.


----------



## Magothia (22. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, meine Partnerin und ich werden am Sonntag einen kleinen Ausflug machen.

Anmerkung: Die Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten finde ich ein bissi zu ungenau. Es fehlt ein einfaches Ja, ich komme. 

Ich wohne zwar nicht in der Nähe (ca. 200 km entfernt), aber trotzdem habe ich für "Ja, ich wohne in der Nähe." gevotet. Was bleibt mir anderes übrig^^ Ich würde mir für nichts in dieser Welt den Arm ausreißen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es sonst noch Bonner, die am 27.04 dort sein werden?

Grüße


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. April 2008)

hab für ne rpc weder zeit noch motivation und außerdem is sie zuweit weg^^


----------



## Tergenna (24. April 2008)

nein, leider zu weit weg, außerdem brauche ich meinen rechten Arm noch(zur 1. Antwort^^).
Aber nächstes jahr komm ich vielleicht!


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2008)

ich werd nich da sein. einfach deswegen nich, weil es mich in keinster weise reizt.


----------

